# Does anyone know where to buy liquid melatonin for kids?



## APToddlerMama

I am just wondering if anyone knows where to buy melatonin in liquid form, or in some sort of form for kids that is a really low dose...definitely under 1 mg. My son's neurologist suggested it, but I don't want to give him as high of a dose as she's suggesting, but can't find anything under 1 mg. TIA!


----------



## Alisse

Is it even efficacious under 1mg? You should probably discuss the option of a lower dose with you're neurologist because it could be a waste of time if you gave your child a dose that wasn't even clinically effective.


----------



## APToddlerMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alisse* 
Is it even efficacious under 1mg? You should probably discuss the option of a lower dose with you're neurologist because it could be a waste of time if you gave your child a dose that wasn't even clinically effective.

Yes, I have been breaking a 1mg tab as best as I can down to give him .1 or .2 mg and it is working like an absolute charm. He fell asleep two hours early last night with absolutely no fighting which has never ever happened in his life. Normally there are hours of fighting no matter what time he goes down.

There is a great deal of research pointing to people using WAY higher doses of melatonin that they need or should be using. I see no point in giving him a synthetic hormone in a dose any higher than he absolutely needs. I have found in my experience with medical professionals that unfortunately, many are frequently are not up to date on the most current research, which is why I have no desire to discuss a higher dose with the neurologist.

I just want to find a liquid form so I don't have to spend time cutting pills into tenths which is not nearly as accurate as using a .1 mg liquid dropper. I'd like to know exactly how much he's getting so I never use more than he needs.


----------



## Jend1002

Do you have a Whole Foods grocery store near you? They carry several different brands. Our neurologist also suggested it. Her recommended dose (which I can't remember right now...) was way lower than that suggested by my ped. It was definitely below 1 mg. I haven't tried it yet, so I am glad to hear that you have had success. I hope you can find the liquid form.


----------



## APToddlerMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jend1002* 
Do you have a Whole Foods grocery store near you? They carry several different brands. Our neurologist also suggested it. Her recommended dose (which I can't remember right now...) was way lower than that suggested by my ped. It was definitely below 1 mg. I haven't tried it yet, so I am glad to hear that you have had success. I hope you can find the liquid form.

Thank you! The Whole Foods near us carries the liquid kind that you are supposed to keep under your tongue for 30-45 seconds, which I am not sure will work with a two year old, but I figure it is worth a try if I can't find anything else. I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## Alisse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APToddlerMama* 
There is a great deal of research pointing to people using WAY higher doses of melatonin that they need or should be using. I see no point in giving him a synthetic hormone in a dose any higher than he absolutely needs. I have found in my experience with medical professionals that unfortunately, many are frequently are not up to date on the most current research, which is why I have no desire to discuss a higher dose with the neurologist.

Can you give an example of such a study?

I actually tried to pubmed this topic and couldn't find any studies regarding effective dosages. The reason i ask is because i know a thing or two about interpreting the relevance of clinical research, especially when it comes to pharmaceuticals.


----------



## APToddlerMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alisse* 
Can you give an example of such a study?

I actually tried to pubmed this topic and couldn't find any studies regarding effective dosages. The reason i ask is because i know a thing or two about interpreting the relevance of clinical research, especially when it comes to pharmaceuticals.

Pharma rep? Is the reason you ask because you actually need to know in order to effectively dose your child or because you want to debate it? Google it if you're just in for a debate. I don't have time to look up the studies again.

The proof for me regardless of the studies or my doctor's opinion is in the fact that a smaller dose worked perfectly. I don't think anyone would disagree with the idea that less is better when introducing a synthetic hormone into the body of a toddler.


----------



## Alisse

Oh dear, i didn't mean to seem like i was challenging you, and no i'm not a rep for any company. What my intention of asking the above was to see if i could find out what the evidence shows in term of dosage for melatonin and relay that back to you. The reason why i wanted to do that is because i'm well-versed in the design of studies and evaluating the information that comes out of them and know that the literature is filled with studies that may be interpreted as claiming cause and effect or may be mis-interpreted by the reader as making that claim. There are also studies that have been recanted but still float in the land of information, mis-read and practiced, (the one that comes to mind is that wakefield study that claimed there was a link between the MMR vaccine and autism...makes me so angry). And i see the misinterpretation of information, especially relating to medication, EVERYWHERE. It's one thing when you're dealing with adults...it's quite another bigger thing when dealing with children who have small bodies and lower resistance to many many things. And drugs whether they be organic, synthetic, homeopathic, new-age, whatever, can be useless, useful, and dangerous all at the same time.

Anyway, point is i wasn't trying to start a debate. I wanted to add advice to your original post. I was well-intentioned but may have, and apologize for, the terrible tone of my response.


----------



## APToddlerMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alisse* 
Oh dear, i didn't mean to seem like i was challenging you, and no i'm not a rep for any company. What my intention of asking the above was to see if i could find out what the evidence shows in term of dosage for melatonin and relay that back to you. The reason why i wanted to do that is because i'm well-versed in the design of studies and evaluating the information that comes out of them and know that the literature is filled with studies that may be interpreted as claiming cause and effect or may be mis-interpreted by the reader as making that claim. There are also studies that have been recanted but still float in the land of information, mis-read and practiced, (the one that comes to mind is that wakefield study that claimed there was a link between the MMR vaccine and autism...makes me so angry). And i see the misinterpretation of information, especially relating to medication, EVERYWHERE. It's one thing when you're dealing with adults...it's quite another bigger thing when dealing with children who have small bodies and lower resistance to many many things. And drugs whether they be organic, synthetic, homeopathic, new-age, whatever, can be useless, useful, and dangerous all at the same time.

Anyway, point is i wasn't trying to start a debate. I wanted to add advice to your original post. I was well-intentioned but may have, and apologize for, the terrible tone of my response.









Well thank you, I really do appreciate it. I am actually pretty well versed in the interpretation of research as well. I am happy to have found that, as research has shown, a very small dose of melatonin can indeed be very effective for my son. I'd just like to be able to find it in a dose that is small enough to be accurate 100% of the time so I can quit cutting pills.


----------



## Addie

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/e...jsp?id=NO-1245

4 droppers = 1mg, so it would be easy to give in smaller increments.


----------



## Jend1002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alisse* 
Oh dear, i didn't mean to seem like i was challenging you, and no i'm not a rep for any company. What my intention of asking the above was to see if i could find out what the evidence shows in term of dosage for melatonin and relay that back to you. The reason why i wanted to do that is because i'm well-versed in the design of studies and evaluating the information that comes out of them and know that the literature is filled with studies that may be interpreted as claiming cause and effect or may be mis-interpreted by the reader as making that claim.

If you do come across anything, I would be interested in your interpretation! I don't think I could effectively evaluate this information. I have heard that melatonin use has been linked to depression - but I have no idea how much/in what population/etc. Things like this worry me though so I'd love to have all info before using something - especially with my son!


----------



## changingseasons

I haven't seen a liquid without a bunch of additives.

We use Thorne 1mg capsules- I just open the capsule and dump a little into DD's mouth each night. We started with a full capsule, but I'm gradually decreasing her dose to see if it's still effective and eventually if maybe she can sleep without it.


----------



## APToddlerMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
I haven't seen a liquid without a bunch of additives.

We use Thorne 1mg capsules- I just open the capsule and dump a little into DD's mouth each night. We started with a full capsule, but I'm gradually decreasing her dose to see if it's still effective and eventually if maybe she can sleep without it.

The additives are an issue for us too... where did you find the Thorne capsules? Thanks


----------



## changingseasons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APToddlerMama* 
The additives are an issue for us too... where did you find the Thorne capsules? Thanks

You can find them online- iHerb has them, and I got some from Total Discount Vitamins (or something like that- they had the lowest prices on Google shopping).


----------



## MomJCD

Did you ever find liquid Melatonin? The only place I have found it is CVS pharmacy, the store brand. It's usually under $10 and I try to purchase with they have a buy one get one free offer.

BTW, I agree it works great for my kiddo who has lots of sleeping issues.


----------



## jwmw09

Does anyone know if it is safe to give a 1 yr old melatonin? I have tried to get his doctor to send him for a sleep study to see why he is not sleeping at night but they won't do it . He is still waking up several times a night and not to feed just wakes up and goes back to sleep within 10 minutes.


----------

